# Parlante Ucoa 1050rt



## electron88 (Ago 19, 2013)

¿Que tal? Tengo éste parlante y estoy buscando un archivo pdf el cual contenía información sobre varios Ucoa, lo había descargado pero lamentablemente mi disco duro se quemo y perdí todo! En el archivo estaba toda la información del parlante y la caja adecuada para el mismo, eso es lo que necesito, si alguien lo tiene y lo puede subir se lo agradecería! Lo bajé de acá pero he buscado y no logré dar con él! Desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2013)

10'
50                                      W
Rango Extendido


----------



## electron88 (Ago 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 10'
> 50                                      W
> Rango Extendido



gracias, pero a eso ya lo sabia, me referia a esto! pude encontrarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2013)

La idea era colaborarte respecto de RT (rango total) , ya que generalmente se usaba RE (rango extendido)

Estate atento porque esas medidas son INTERIORES . . . yo ya me equivoqué una vez


----------



## electron88 (Ago 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La idea era colaborarte respecto de RT (rango total) , ya que generalmente se usaba RE (rango extendido)
> 
> Estate atento porque esas medidas son INTERIORES . . . yo ya me equivoqué una vez



aa bienn, gracias por el dato! ¿como sabes que son interiores? saludos



			
				electron88 dijo:
			
		

> aa bienn, gracias por el dato! ¿como sabes que son interiores? saludos



ya me fije, abajo de la imagen..no dije nada..gracias nuevamente. saludos


----------



## electron88 (Ago 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La idea era colaborarte respecto de RT (rango total) , ya que generalmente se usaba RE (rango extendido)
> 
> Estate atento porque esas medidas son INTERIORES . . . yo ya me equivoqué una vez



una consulta si quisiera armar una sola caja para los dos deberian ser el doble de una?? valdria la pena?? de paso contame cual modelo son los que tenes vos  y que tal suenan. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2013)

Que se yo eso es gusto personal , yo armaría las dos cajas , esos parlantes suenan fuerte con poca potencia.

Es el primer bafle "grande" que armé y conservo todavía , tiene los BF1230 + RT815 (rango total puestos en mini-caja funcionando como RM) + AF515 + crossover Ucoa de 12 dB y suenan muy lindo (un poco menos que los Leea )

Saludos !


----------



## electron88 (Ago 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que se yo eso es gusto personal , yo armaría las dos cajas , esos parlantes suenan fuerte con poca potencia.
> 
> Es el primer bafle "grande" que armé y conservo todavía , tiene los BF1230 + RT815 (rango total puestos en mini-caja funcionando como RM) + AF515 + crossover Ucoa de 12 dB y suenan muy lindo (un poco menos que los Leea )
> 
> Saludos !



seria mucho pedir una foto de los parlantes y el bafle?? si no podes no hay problema es solo para verlos ya que fotos hay muy pocas en la web. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2013)

Naaaaaaa , ahora están en el altillo , pero eran reflex con el tubo de sintonía de cartón que medía unos 7cm de diámetro  por 20cm de largo


----------



## electron88 (Ago 22, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaaaaaa , ahora están en el altillo , pero eran reflex con el tubo de sintonía de cartón que medía unos 7cm de diámetro  por 20cm de largo




jajaja igual me parece que tratandose de una marca nacional valdria la pena mostrarlos no?? jajaja entiendo igual si cambias de idea no hay problema. saludos me quedare con ganas de verlos


----------



## uli__f (Mar 15, 2020)

Hola, como andan? estaría buscando los datos del parlante UCOA BF1050, en el catálogo de arriba no se encuentra 😅. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2020)

Esos datos no sirven para nada. Te recomiendo medir los parámetros T/S si queres algunos datos valiosos para diseñar un baffle.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

Woofer - 10 pulgadas - 50 Watts - Preferiblemente reflector de bajos


----------



## uli__f (Mar 15, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos datos no sirven para nada. Te recomiendo medir los parámetros T/S si queres algunos datos valiosos para diseñar un baffle.



En realidad estaba buscando los parametros T/S, capaz el fabricante los brindaba. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Woofer - 10 pulgadas - 50 Watts - Preferiblemente reflector de bajos


Gracias por el dato .

Tengo un bafle (Del año de los 80) que armo mi viejo así nomas, comprando varias cosas por separado. Ahora que tengo la posibilidad en la facultad, quería armar un bafle específicamente para este parlante y dos mas (medios y agudos). Me pidieron los parámetros T/S. Ví en el foro que está como medirlos, iré tras esa solución. Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

ulisesferero dijo:


> En realidad estaba buscando los parametros T/S, capaz el fabricante los brindaba



No , en aquel entonces no existían , hay que medirlos 

Espero fotos del parlante 🥰


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2020)

ulisesferero dijo:


> En realidad estaba buscando los parametros T/S, capaz el fabricante los brindaba.
> 
> 
> Gracias por el dato .
> ...



Los fabricantes te brindan datos genéricos, no específicos de cada uno de los parlantes que fabrican, mucho menos hace 40 años.
Suponiendo que consiguieras los datos de ese parlante en particular, luego de 40 años seguramente las suspensiones y el cono "Cambiaron" y ya no cumples los mencionados datos.
La mejor opción, tal como te sugirieron, es *medir *ese parlante en particular


----------



## uli__f (Mar 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , en aquel entonces no existían , hay que medirlos
> 
> Espero fotos del parlante 🥰



Ahora subo 
Son dos Bafles, uno tiene el 1050 BF, junto con el RM 650 de Ucoa y un piezoeléctrico HFP-2001 de Leea. El otro bafle es igual, salvo que en el de medios, en la parte de la etiqueta sobre el bobinado, dice F - 8000 en vez de F - 7050. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Los fabricantes te brindan datos genéricos, no específicos de cada uno de los parlantes que fabrican, mucho menos hace 40 años.
> Suponiendo que consiguieras los datos de ese parlante en particular, luego de 40 años seguramente las suspensiones y el cono "Cambiaron" y ya no cumples los mencionados datos.
> La mejor opción, tal como te sugirieron, es *medir *ese parlante en particular



Claro, con los años las propiedades del parlante cambian. Además, los mismos fueron restaurados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2020)

ulisesferero dijo:


> Ahora subo
> Son dos Bafles, uno tiene el 1050 BF, junto con el RM 650 de Ucoa y un piezoeléctrico HFP-2001 de Leea. El otro bafle es igual, salvo que en el de medios, en la parte de la etiqueta sobre el bobinado, dice F - 8000 en vez de F - 7050.
> 
> 
> ...


Todavía mas grave 

Habrá que medir


----------



## uli__f (Mar 16, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Todavía mas grave
> 
> Habrá que medir



Igualmente, hicieron un buen laburo. Los llevé a restaurar a Santa Fe, no me acuerdo bien el lugar. Ahora van unas fotos   .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2020)

Bien ! Viste que el woofer dice suspensión acústica , va con tubo de sintonía , no caja cerrada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2020)

Suspension acustica es caja cerrada con una relacion de 3 entre el Vas y el Vb....si mal no recuerdo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2020)

Tengo la cabeza en . . . .


----------



## uli__f (Mar 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ! Viste que el woofer dice suspensión acústica , va con tubo de sintonía , no caja cerrada.



Muy bien! El woofer solo en una caja con tubo de sintonía ? O puedo armar algo como esto, siempre y cuando teniendo en cuenta los parámetros T/S:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2020)

ulisesferero dijo:


> O puedo armar algo como esto, siempre y cuando teniendo en cuenta los parámetros


El análisis con los parámetros T/S te va a decir que tipo de caja podes hacer y de que volumen.
El resto de los parlantes deben ir en su propia caja cerrada cuyo volumen debes sumar a la de la caja de woofer (el tweeter no por que ya viene sellado).
Acá hay poco margen para gustos vs. calidad


----------



## uli__f (Mar 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El análisis con los parámetros T/S te va a decir que tipo de caja podes hacer y de que volumen.
> El resto de los parlantes deben ir en su propia caja cerrada cuyo volumen debes sumar a la de la caja de woofer (el tweeter no por que ya viene sellado).
> Acá hay poco margen para gustos vs. calidad



Muy clara tu respuesta, ahora, manos a la obra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2020)

Si , me equivoqué con ese , mayormente los woofers Ucoa eran para bafle con tubo de sintonía , aunque eran los de menor potencia , 20 , 25  , o 30 Watts . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ! Viste que el woofer dice suspensión acústica , va con tubo de sintonía , no caja cerrada.


Mmmmmm no estaría tan seguro.
La etiqueta del parlante _"suspensión acústica"_ es vieja, seguramente original, pero el cono y la suspensión parecen nuevos. ¿ Serán similares a la configuración original del parlante ?

Bobina ¿¿¿???, ¿ Corta ?, ¿ Larga ?

Demasiadas dudas para día martes   

Mejor opción: "Medir T&S"


----------



## uli__f (Mar 17, 2020)

Tengo entendido que lo único que se cambió, es el cono y la suspensión exterior del mismo, que por ser viejos estaban desgastados. Lo demás funcionaba perfectamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2020)

ulisesferero dijo:


> que lo único que se cambió, *es el cono y la suspensión exterior del mismo*


Suficiente para que cambie el Qms y el Vas. Mas vale que te pongas a medirlo....


----------



## uli__f (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Suficiente para que cambie el Qms y el Vas. Mas vale que te pongas a medirlo....



Primero quiero llevar a restaurar de nuevo los parlantes, la suspensión del cono en los 1050BF  y el cono de uno de los RM 650. Una vez estén en condiciones los parlantes, sí, me voy a largar a medirlos. Ya voy a estar preguntando por el foro cuando surja alguna duda, igualmente ya estuve leyendo la publicación de @juanfilas de cómo medirlos, y la de usted mismo @Dr. Zoidberg , para darle una comprensión mas práctica a los parámetros. Desde ya, muchas gracias por su colaboración. Si saben de algún lugar en Santa Fe o Rosario para repararlos, sería fantástico.


----------

